# Introducing a second pig



## Dukewinston (Oct 15, 2013)

I have had Duke, over a year old, and just got a four month old pig and need help on how to make them tolerate one another. Duke keeps trying to attack the new pig. He won't stop and it looks like he wants to kill him. what do I do??


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the size difference, and are there any more pigs than just these two?


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

Would Duke be a boar ???


----------



## PF (Aug 8, 2013)

I would guess so with a name like Duke.


----------



## Andi (Oct 2, 2013)

I could understand it if both were boar but not so much if one or both are barrow... (castrated)

And the reason for my question.


----------



## kato (Apr 23, 2014)

I am looking for an answer to this question too. I have 3 8-9 week old piglets and want to put them in the pen with a Sow, she has had piglets herself but these aren't hers. I only have one pen that's 16ft x 32ft. I had put one of the piglets in the pen but had it separated from the sow by a fence. The sow seemed to me to be a bit aggressive towards the piglet, she was grunting a lot. The piglet wasn't making any noise at all, just seemed to sniff a lot at the sow through the fence. I currently have the piglets in a temp pen out of site and sound from the sow. Would the piglets be ok if I put them in the pen with the Sow?


----------

